# Coconut spawning cave, looks awsome



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

I found this link to make a natural coconut spawning cave

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-decoration/87.asp


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice Idea, I might try it for my daughters 20gal.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

coco nuts are cool caves and ,also odd shaped pot s work well.


----------



## Kingkat (Dec 16, 2006)

Coconuts work well for dwarf cichlids.


----------



## Kingkat (Dec 16, 2006)

Also for Scarlet Badis.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

... Tom Hanks didn't do this on Castaway :lol: 
Kool idea :idea:


----------

